# Открытый раздел > Вечные темы >  Уход за нежной кожицей наших малышей (и мам)))

## olga_s

_<< Перенесено из темы Продайка-Покупайка_

Девочки! отдам за полезную вкусняшку два крема детских с календулой ВЕЛЕДА (оба начатые по одному разу, ага)) ) вот такие http://eco-perm.ru/children/151-wele...babycreme.html 
с кожей нет проблем, и мы что-то косметикой никак не пользуемся))))

----------


## Polixenia

Олечка, а эти крема именно для смазывания интимных мест у дитенка? Другие части ребенкиного тела им намазать можно ( с пользой для тела, конечно))? Просто у Лизки с интимными зонами, ттт, тоже все в порядке. А вот тельце, ручки и ножки суховаты. Купила сегодня "Мустелу", но на всякий случай смотрю в сторону "Веледы"...

----------


## Polixenia

Оль, небольшой офф. Прочитала описание крема, заинтересовала следующая строка: *Особенно рекомендуем для: малышей с воспаленной или чувствительной кожей в области пеленания, а также в период прорезывания зубов.*

не поняла, почему особенно рекомендуется во время прорезывания зубиков... Может, скажет кто? У Лизы сейчас как раз клыки лезут. А вдруг нам нужен этот крем?)))

----------


## olga_s

оксан, про "период прорезывания зубов" что-то я ржу))) не очень могу себе это представить))))))) а про другие части тела - сама не знаю... не пользовалась))))) может Маша Трофимова лучше проконсультирует?

----------


## kazangi

я таким кремом все мажу)) и щеки и попы

----------


## Polixenia

Ирин, тебе нравится кремик? Наверное, нам тоже надо) Оль, тогда я заберу, ага? Вкусняшку отдам при встрече. Увидимся, надеюсь, уже на этой недельке

----------


## kazangi

Нравится очень! и расходуется медленно)) Оксан, не пожалеешь!

----------


## Polixenia

Спасибо!

----------


## mamaRita

Хм, отвечу как продавец-консультант Weleda, так сказать... Этот крем у них идет именно под подгузник. Для остальных целей (в том числе под подгузник когда там нет пеленочной сыпи) используется Увлажняющий крем. Но! Основное отличие в их составе (если говорить о действующих веществах) - содержание в предлагаемом креме небольшого количества оксида цинка, который подсушивает кожу и защищает ее от влаги. В остальном действующие вещества схожи. К тому же большинство органических косметических продуктов отличаются универсальностью, то есть можно мазать что угодно и кого угодно (детей, женщин, мужчин). Главное - ориентироваться на результат, и если хочется чего-то полегче-пожирнее и т.п., то пробовать что-то другое. Особенно это касается антропософской косметики (Weleda, Dr. Hauschka). Так что, Оксан, бери и пробуй, предложение отличное :Wink:

----------


## mamaRita

По поводу Мустелы: она не сравнима с органической косметикой. Это другой класс, массмаркет. Она сопоставима с Саносаном, Бюбхеном и т.п. Стоит просто сравнить составы и станет понятно, о чем я говорю. Если что, спрашивайте :Smile:

----------


## kiara

Мустела, конечно и без сомнения, не сопоставима с Веледой, но она отнюдь не одного поля ягоды с Саносаном и уж тем более Бюбхеном!
Мы с Ку пользовались с рождения именно Мустелой, пока не нашли детскую серию Веледы.
Мустела хорошая вещь, у неё хорошие линейки по проблемам дерматитов, причем реально действенные в тяжелых случаях. Ну и цена - более чем НЕ сопоставима)))
Сейчас, зная Веледу и Хаушку, я бы не покупала Мустелу, но между выбором всего прочего и Мустелы - лучше Мустелы не найти!
Лучше только чистейшая родниковая вода, свежая роса и дикий лес)))да) без всего этого, дома на полке - Веледа и Хаушка, правда мне Хаушка нра гораздооооо больше) *Рит, тебе отзывы нигде написать не надо - я готова петь оды во здравие антропософской косметики *еще бы слово это научиться без запинки говорить))))*

----------


## mamaRita

Оксан, спасиб! :Smile:  Так как сама фанат, то очень радуюсь, когда люди радуются от нее, антропософской :Smile: ) По поводу Мустелы: никогда ей не пользовалась, сужу просто по составам. И не говорю, что что-то хуже - лучше, говорю только, что есть разные классы косметики, и вот они к разным и принадлежат. Если надо, можно создать отдельную тему по косметике, будем там знаниями делиться и обсуждать разные косметики, составы и т.д.

----------


## Polixenia

Рита, спасибо большое за такую подробную консультацию) То есть, если я правильно тебя поняла, теоретически крем, предназначенный под подгуз, из-за оксида цинка в составе может сушить кожу? Я буду иметь в виду)

Что касается Мустелы, то, согласна с Оксаной, вот с Бюбхеном и, тем более, с Саносаном в один ряд никак не поставишь. Саносан не нравится, в принципе. Бюбхеном пользовалась с рождения Лизки и, в целом, была довольна. У дочки никогда не было опрелостей и прочих "радостей". Но вот добиться желаемого увлажнения кожи ручек, ножек, тельца не удавалось почти никогда, особенно по зиме( Наш московский педиатр еще давно как-то говорила про Мустелу, что это дивная марка. Я походила по аптекам, не нашла, а потом как-то подзабыла про это дело. Вчера случайно зашла в "Айболит", спросить, что у них есть для сухой кожи детской, а девушка-продавец меня обрадовала: "У нас Мустела есть!" Я купила и крем, и эмульсию для мытья. Эмульсией еще не пользовались. А вот кремиком мажу Лизку со вчерашнего дня. Девочки, эффект потрясающий! Щеки моего ребенка, шершавенькие практически с начала зимы, мгновенно стали мягкими и перестали краснеть к вечеру. И на тельце кожа тоже стала ощутимо мягче. Так что пока я очень довольна.

----------


## kiara

> Оксан, спасиб! говорю только, что есть разные классы косметики, и вот они к разным и принадлежат.


Рит, за что ты Мустелу к такому низкому классу присоседила?)))) *не ожидала столько борцов за права Мустелы))))?*
Она  класса люкс - как «Авент» (Англия),(«Кикко») и «Идибимбо» (Италия) и фарм-люкс, т.е. продается только в аптечной сети. Составы могут быть более-менее одинаковы, но обработка сырья...Ну хоть возьми воду, простой казалось бы компонент, а при стандарте GMP проходит 118 степеней очистки, а без такого, в России, например только дистиллируется. Вот тебе и состав. А потом многие люди выдумывают себе "аллергию" на воду)))))) Не может быть у человека аллергии на то, из чего он состоит почти полностью))) Реакции могут быть на посторонние примеси, хим. соединения, находящиеся в той или иной воде, которые убираются тонкой очисткой.
И вопрос, Рит - а Хаушку по идее ведь можно детю мазать? Например Айвовый крем?-щеки на мороз реагируют у Ку, шершавые и красные. Или все же лучше купить Веледу? Что там есть защитного, но чтоб не жирное? Ку не любит ощущения жирного крема на коже.

----------


## mamaRita

Борцы за права Мустелы, простите, блин! :Smile:  Ну правда я не наезжаю и честно говорю, что не пробовала. И из недорогой косметики Бюбхен, например, вполне приемлем! Класса vip, Оксан, не существует :Smile:  А вот аптечная косметика - да, есть такой! Ок, причислим туда Мустелу. Хотя в плане химизации в этом классе тоже, как вы понимете, не все чисто...

----------


## mamaRita

Окасн, все правильно! Но оксида цинка как производитель сам пишет там немного, так что может нормульно все будет.

----------


## mamaRita

Хаушкой можно мазать всех и всем :Smile:  Есть у них исключения, но основных кремов они точно не касаются. Есть еще защитный бальзам Веледа от ветра и непогоды, он у нас второй месяц по акции всего 289 рублей стоит. Мне он жирным не кажется. Впитывается быстро.

----------


## mamaRita

Отлично! Будет теперь где поболтать о кремиках!

----------


## Домик в деревне

Я нам как-то заказала Веледу крем-купание. Я думала, что заказываю просто купание, а приехал крем. Мажу им, если надо, причем всем, кому надо, а не только малышне. Надо не часто, но бывает. Очень довольна. А уж как они все приятно пахнут. Просто необыкновенно.

----------


## mamaRita

Запахи натуральной косметики - это вообще отдельная тема! Я их аж до трясучки люблю почти все. И в то же время это одна из самых распространенных причин неприятия органики :Frown:  Люди настолько привыкли к химическим отдушкам, что не могут без них! А я вот спустя полтора года без них не могу заходить в магазины бытовой химии вообще, из-за запаха. Купила по случаю крем для рук Lancaster (на распродаже сердце дрогнуло), так не смогла им пользоваться - так и кажется, что вся химией пахну!

----------


## Polixenia

> Хаушкой можно мазать всех и всем Есть у них исключения, но основных кремов они точно не касаются. Есть еще защитный бальзам Веледа от ветра и непогоды, он у нас второй месяц по акции всего 289 рублей стоит. Мне он жирным не кажется. Впитывается быстро.


Рита, я хочу со скидкой!) заказать на сайте можно или как? а сколько стоит в вашем инет-магазине доставка?

----------


## mamaRita

Можно так, Оксан! Звони 8-953-312-12-22. Доставка у нас всегда бесплатна :Smile:

----------


## yakudza

я тоже хочу, наверное, такой крем. а ещё хочу твою консультацию по телефону, а то через интернет мне не очень нра))
только что-то вчера не дозвонилась до тебя. завтра еще попробую)))

----------


## Polixenia

> Можно так, Оксан! Звони 8-953-312-12-22. Доставка у нас всегда бесплатна


Рита, спасибо! позвоню, когда доча проснется.

----------


## mamaRita

Это теле2, у него все отлично кроме того, что он не везде бывает... Пишите смс, если дозвониться не получается, перезвоню! А также есть меил и сайт, и Калугадети с личкой! Ну и Леля конечно же :Smile:

----------


## yakudza

А что значит "антропософская косметика"?

----------


## mamaRita

Это косметика, созданная "согласно антропософским знаниям о человеке и природе", в соответствии с учением Рудольфа Штайнера (1861-1925). 
В дословном переводе с греческого слово антропософия означает: "человеко-знание"(ánthropos - "человек" и sophia - "мудрость"). В основе антропософии лежит принцип ритмизации. "Изучайте ритмы — ритм несёт жизнь", - говорил Штайнер (человек как часть космоса создан его закономерностями). В основе создания лекарственных и косметических средств лежал революционный для начала прошлого века подход: человек, общество и природа – одно целое. Жизненные процессы в человеческом организме и в природе родственны, поэтому все препараты производятся на основе натуральных веществ.
Поначалу и WELEDA, и Dr. Hauschka представляли собой небольшие фармацевтические лаборатории, имевшие собственные биодинамические сады лекарственных растений. Методы ведения биодинамическиго земледелия основываются на учете взаимовлияния флоры, фауны и минералов.  Соответственно кожа человека также воспринимается как к целостный организм, которому природная косметика помогает самовосстанавливаться. Кроме того, при создании каждого препарата учитываются рекомендации опытных врачей, косметологов и фармацевтов. В результате появляется тонко сбалансированная косметика. Она стимулирует и нормализует собственную активность кожи, регулирует и гармонизирует кожные процессы. Поэтому косметика не делится на типы кожи (сухая, жирная или чувствительная кожа). Препараты составлены таким образом, что они воздействуют на кожу как на целостный орган, позволяя ей вернуться к своему естественному состоянию.

----------


## mamaRita

Для простоты восприятия свела в единое информацию из нескольких источников, поэтому не ссылаюсь на них (много места займет).

----------


## yakudza

ясно, спасибо, Рит.

завтра (сегодня) не получится встретиться. Как буду в Калуге, позвоню. Хорошо?

----------


## mamaRita

Хорошо, звони!

----------


## kiara

"Vip"?))))откуда, Рит))) есть люкс и фарм-т.е. аптеченая) (среди фарм есть те, что заносятся в справочник Видаль или аналогичные, есть те, что идут по страндарту GMP)
Ты мне лучше скажи - щеки Веледой от непогоды мазать или Хаушка вполне подойдет? Вернее, вот что скажи - Веледовский от непогоды жирный или нет? Если жирный, Ку его забракует) а если нет, то можно "доставку" в Лелю в вс? )))одын штук) 
И узнать - для рук/ног Веледа есть, ток для рук оранжевый, зелененький чет поднадоел))))душа просит теперь оранжевый)

----------


## kiara

Ох, вот я балда))) вы тут 2 странички понаписАли уже, а я с почти и не видела)))))
Рит, я нашла твой ответ, что Хаушкой можно все и всех) и про Веледу. Тогда - можно доставку в Лелю в вс?)))

----------


## mamaRita

Конечно можно! :Smile:  Облепиховый крем для рук точно есть, для ног нужно проверить... Я тебе наш открытый для непогоды привезу, попробуете с Ку! Так же ж выгоднее гораздо! :Wink:  (еще он для рук тоже идет и детям, и взрослым, так что решишь сама).

----------


## mamaRita

Кстати! Я тут подумала, что если кто хочет что-то попробовать из ассортимент, пишите! Постараемся устроить :Wink:

----------


## kiara

Кстати - да, Рит, можно на Лелю договариваться и принести!

----------


## летняя мама

Девочки, подскажите, пожалуйста, какие шампуни и где можно купить? Без сульфатов и парабенов. (и детские, и для взрослых,если для мамы, то еще и бальзамчики для волос)
Всем заранее спасибо.

----------


## kiara

Детские Веледа, они же и взрослые есть - мы пользовались и теми и другими, отлично!
Для взрослых есть Доктор Хаушка, там и бальзамы тоже. Я сама шампуни/бальзамы не пробовала, но от косметики по уходу я в полном восторге!!!!!Уверена, что и для волос - тоже отличная линия. (в теме про Натуркосметику есть отзывы, да и Рита сама расскажет, если что, там же и её телефон)
Купить - у нашей Риты - mamaRita, очень рекомендую!

----------


## Polixenia

*летняя мама*
касательно косметики для взрослых - я не так давно открыла для себя марку "Siberika". Еще года полтора назад мне ее рекомендовала мой консультант по ГВ из Москвы. Я к сведению приняла информацию, но попробовала эту косметику только осенью. Случайно нашла продукцию этой компании в магазине "Для душа и души" на Дзержинке, рядом с 5-й школой. Сиберика не содержит ни парабенов, ни сульфатов. Но при этом стоит на порядок дешевле, т.к. производится в России. Отдельные крема делают в Швейцарии, поэтому они подороже. Все очень качественное и приятное. А моей коже далеко не каждое средство подходит. У меня, например, каждую зиму кожа на лице становится сухой, я кучу разных кремов перепробовала, ни фига не помогало. И только сыворотка от "Сиберики" спасла меня.  А вот не совсем понравилось - так это шампунь. Ощущение, что волосы после него не совсем вымытые и какие-то тяжеловатые. Правда, я покупала шампунь всего один раз, возможно, неудачно подобрала. А вот от кремов, сывороток, масок, пенок и гелей я в полном восторге.

----------


## летняя мама

*kiara* ,*Polixenia*, девочки спасибо.
Веледа есть, еще хотелось Хаушку попробовать-но про шампуни пишут, что сняты с производства, не знаю на 100% так ли это.
Читала отзывы про натуральные шампуни, многие пишут про ощущение "невымотости". Хочу найти золотую середину чистота+натуральность)

----------


## Polixenia

> *kiara* ,*Polixenia*, девочки спасибо.
> Веледа есть, еще хотелось Хаушку попробовать-но про шампуни пишут, что сняты с производства, не знаю на 100% так ли это.
> Читала отзывы про натуральные шампуни, многие пишут про ощущение "невымотости". Хочу найти золотую середину чистота+натуральность)


*летняя мама*, если найдете такой вариант, шепните мне, мне тоже надо))) 

Кстати, натуршампунем получалось лучше вымыть, вылив на голову побольше содержимого флакона, благо флакон там здоровенный)))

----------


## mamaRita

Да, летняя мама, у Хаушки шампуни с производства сняты. И не могу прибавить "к сожалению", так как пробовала их когда они были. Они были странные. Как и многие другие натуральные шампуни. И волосы от них действительно "не промытые". Такой эффект должен быть месяц-два (то есть нужно все это время терпеть и чаще мыть голову). За это время из волос и с кожи голову вымываются искусственные ингредиенты, которые туда постоянно попадают из обычных шампуней. После того как они вымоются, ты получаешь бонус: голову моешь реже, примерно раз в неделю, так как волосы не нагружаются искусственными веществами. Мне не подошли ни Хаушка, ни Логона, ни Лавера, ни Сайберика, ни Веледа (дальше перечислять не буду, так как попробовала в целом несколько десятков марок натуральной косметики, всех уже и не упомнишь :Smile: ) С Хаушкой, как фанат, честно мучалась 2 месяца, легче не стало. В итоге я пользуюсь пока типа натуральным израильским шампунем (заказываю в интернет-магазине), но все время в этом сомневаюсь, так как он сильно пенится... (что обычно явный признак содержания лаурил сульфата).

----------


## mamaRita

У меня есть клиенты, которые детским Веледовским шампунем голову себе моют (кстати, во взрослой Веледе лаурил сульфат есть), говорят подходит отлично. Еще новое розмариновое мыло Веледа вышло, производитель пишет, что голову тоже мыть можно им. Еще не пробовола :Smile:  Но мылом забавно, наверное... Как наши мамы когда-то. Еще собираюсь начать работать с фирмой, которая сама варит шампуни натуральные. Если интересно, пишите в личку, вышлю более подробную инфу.

----------


## mamaRita

У Хаушки остался бальзам-ополаскиватель для волос. Он отличнейший!

----------


## летняя мама

> Еще собираюсь начать работать с фирмой, которая сама варит шампуни натуральные


Они где-то продаваться будут? Или под заказ?
Не нашла кнопочку "отправить личное сообщение")

----------


## kiara

Я уже с весны мою голову мыльными орехами) очень натурально. Еще просто желтком)
Если нет времени - есть плитка от Лаш, но тоже, зараза пенится,так что ...Пару месяцев покупаю мыло с нуля у мастера на ЯМ, нравится до визга! Есть мыло - мыть голову, Ку им мою-отлично) Теперь вот заказываю шампуни, получу-поделюсь.

----------


## mamaRita

Летняя мама, нужно зайти в свой кабинет и там нажать "Новое сообщение" :Smile:  Либо пишите меил, вышлю туда.

----------


## mamaRita

Оксан, писала-писала тебе ответный пост про Хаушку, а Серега выключил в итоге комп :Frown:

----------


## летняя мама

> Я уже с весны мою голову мыльными орехами) очень натурально. Еще просто желтком)
> Если нет времени - есть плитка от Лаш, но тоже, зараза пенится,так что ...Пару месяцев покупаю мыло с нуля у мастера на ЯМ, нравится до визга! Есть мыло - мыть голову, Ку им мою-отлично) Теперь вот заказываю шампуни, получу-поделюсь.


Оксана, а орехами-это сложно? Смотрю на них давно и не пойму-надо мне?Почему-то кажется, что с ними столько возни)

----------


## Амина

Они горькие)))

----------


## Polixenia

> Да, летняя мама, у Хаушки шампуни с производства сняты. И не могу прибавить "к сожалению", так как пробовала их когда они были. Они были странные. Как и многие другие натуральные шампуни. И волосы от них действительно "не промытые". Такой эффект должен быть месяц-два (то есть нужно все это время терпеть и чаще мыть голову). За это время из волос и с кожи голову вымываются искусственные ингредиенты, которые туда постоянно попадают из обычных шампуней. После того как они вымоются, ты получаешь бонус: голову моешь реже, примерно раз в неделю, так как волосы не нагружаются искусственными веществами. Мне не подошли ни Хаушка, ни Логона, ни Лавера, ни Сайберика, ни Веледа (дальше перечислять не буду, так как попробовала в целом несколько десятков марок натуральной косметики, всех уже и не упомнишь) С Хаушкой, как фанат, честно мучалась 2 месяца, легче не стало. В итоге я пользуюсь пока типа натуральным израильским шампунем (заказываю в интернет-магазине), но все время в этом сомневаюсь, так как он сильно пенится... (что обычно явный признак содержания лаурил сульфата).


Рит, ну, ничего себе! я не знала этого про натуршампуни. И чего - мучаться три месяца? млин... 

А ты перестала пользоваться натуршампунями по какой причине? я не совсем поняла из твоего поста. То есть даже через три месяца не было долгожданного эффекта?

----------


## Polixenia

а мне вот мыльные орехи не покатили( хлотя тоже возлагала на них большие надежды. Возможно, это дело привычки, но мне вот категорически не подходят средства, которые сначала завариваешь, процеживаешь... Если бы раз в неделю - еще ладно, но поскольку я мою голову довольно часто, мне надо такое средство, чтоб намылил, вымыл и пошел себе довольный (довольная) сушить голову. Ну, и опять же - я не получила ощущения промытости волос. Но хоть теперь буду знать, что это проблема не конкретных моющих средств из серии "натур", а в принципе. 

Яйцом периодически мою голову младшей дочке. Для большого количества волос это все-таки не совсем оптимальное средство...

А вообще, у меня знакомая есть, ее бабушке около 90 лет, и у нее роскошная шевелюра до сих пор! Знаете, чем бабушка всю жизнь моет голову? Хозяйственным мылом! я в шоке была, когда узнала.

----------


## kiara

> Оксана, а орехами-это сложно? Смотрю на них давно и не пойму-надо мне?Почему-то кажется, что с ними столько возни)


Ну да)))) 
Их же надо сварить, потом отвар чуть настоять-после этой мутной жижей и мыть))))
Если не пить - не горькие)))ха-ха)))) Пахнуть не айс, конечно, словно что-то прокисшее) Но я всегда ополаскиваю голову после с парой капель эфирного масла-поэтому пахну хорошо.
А так да, кончился отвар, вари новый, горячим опять же не вымоешь сразу-значит ждать...
А стирать орехами - это здорово!!!
Рит(((((ну я так ждала, что ты мне что-нить ответишь про Хаушку...придется тебе мне дозвониться)))

----------


## mamaRita

Оксан, я написала месяц-два :Smile:  Да, после этого срока волосы продолжали быть как будто не промытыми! Я не перестала пользоваться натуршампунями (так как больше не могу я парабены, ПЭГи, силиконы всякие в составе выносить, так же как и химические оттдушки), я нашла для себя шампунь на 99 процентов натуральный по заверению производителя. Но он больно уж хорошо промывает волосы и неплохо пенится, это вызывает у меня подозрения, поэтому я продолжаю поиски.

----------


## mamaRita

Орехи, натуральные масла ароматические и прочие самодельные домашние средства ухода (здесь самодельные в смысле которые самому готовить придется) - это всегда супер! Правда, самое натуральное и дешевое, что только можно придумать. Но! По моему опыту на это готовы процентов 10-20, остальным хочется открыть баночку/флакончик и намазаться/политься :Smile:  Я вот тоже к таким отношусь... Стоит у меня мешочек с орехами уже года полтора... Пару раз постирала, один раз попробовала голову помыть. Голова не промылась (в смысле эффект все тот же, натуральный), для стирки, особенно ручной, - суперская вещь! Но... стоит чего-то мешочек, а я ищу все натуральные по максимуму средства для стирки в коробочках-флакончиках... Так что, kiara, респект тебе!

----------


## kiara

Мне, видимо, проще - у меня ж коса не до попы)))) А эффект "непромытости" я давно поборола, еще когда до беременности пробовала всякие средства чисто домашние, ну да - напрягало немного, но если уксусом споласкивать-у меня все вполне себе терпимо было, я всегда укладываю волосы феном, поэтому на сухих волосах какого-то сильного "ужаса" не было) Сейчас я и не замечаю ничего, или и нет уже ничего))) Наоборот - у меня ощущения, что волосы такие "толстые" и не жирные, а как....не знаю даже с чем сравнить, вообщем - такие живые)
Одна у меня беда, я все еще крашу волосы(((и после окраски они лезут как черт знает что((((с неделю где-то (средства у меня в салоне отличные, из того, что можно найти у нас - лучшие, вполне такие щадящие и натуральные). Но что на замену придумать?! Я себя не рыжей уже не могу представить, да и не хочу...А мой природный "рыжий" стал тусклый сильно(((и темный...Эх... Есть выход, а?!

----------


## kiara

По поводу стирки-как стала детские вещи до рождения Ку стирать без химии, так все-обратно не могу уже) Но Эковер не сильно натуральный оказался, Сонет и *черт, как его - немецкий вроде на "л"* почище, но орехиииии - это мое все!!!! А отбеливаю перкарбонатом - чуда ж натуральнее уже) И в качестве отдушки - опять же ЭМ (я их закупаю упаковками по 20-40 флакончиков, разных ароматов, примерно шт 6 любимых) просто лью воду в отсек для смягчителя и туда же капаю ЭМ. Пока стираю - запааааааах, пока сушу - вообще ммммм) Советую!

----------


## mamaRita

Да, Оксан, на волосах, которые свисают, эффект непромытости не очень приятен... А то, о чем ты говоришь, что волосы как бы толще и живые (и грязнятся наверняка дольше, чем через 2-3 дня) - и есть как раз тот бонус, который получит каждый, кто найдет для себя подходящий натуральный "шампунь" (в кавычках, потому как уже ясно, что голову можно мыть много чем). Насчет натурлих красок для волос... Ну хна и басма, понятно, но я вот тоже пока отличными салонными крашусь... Есть конечно премиум сегмент, типа Alterna (не читала их составы, но думаю, там все неплохо), но денег пока таких нет. Но красота ведь требует жертв, пусть будет пока эта :Smile:

----------


## mamaRita

Ух ты! А про воду с эфирными маслами в отсек для кондиционера - это ты хорошо придумала! Эковер не сертифицирован в Европе как контролируемый натуральный продукт, поэтому верить можно только их этикетке - а что там на самом деле не проверяется. Меня как пользователя не впечатлил в первую очередь резкими отдушками. Пробовала klar, sodosan - супер эффект и запаха нет практически, но ценыыы в России... В общем, я в поиске.

----------


## летняя мама

Ой, девочки! Почитала вас и лишний раз убедилась-красота требует жертв))
Или тратить уйму времени  на красоту (орехи, яйца и иже с ними ) или быстро что-нибудь из флакончика не очень полезное для здоровья.
Спасибо за пищу для размышлений. Буду пробовать, экспериментировать.
П.С. - на вопрос про натуршампуни, парикмахер мой  (моя?) ответила(или ответил? она, как правильно?) : "Как найдешь - волосы красить перестанешь?))"

----------


## Jazz

Чтобы орехами можно было пользоваться быстро, их можно заваривать сразу на несколько раз и в стеклянную банку/бутылку. А когда надо голову помыть, то эту бутылку в горячую воду на 5 минут (я пока волосу расчешу перед мытьем и намочу, как раз настой успевает нагреться до комфортной температуры).
Я мою настоем из мыльных бобов плюс несколько орешков. Кислого запаха у такого микса нет, наоборот, мне очень нравится, как волосы после пахнут - чем-то таким травяным (хотя мне и орехи сами по себе нравится, как пахнут). Ощущение непромытости исчезло уже после третьего мытья. Вот только голову я сейчас мою раза в два чаще, чем раньше. Не могу понять отчего - то ли в организме что-то поменялось (а поменялось точно, потому что у меня все кучеряшки исчезли) плюс шапки зимние, то ли от того, что натуральными средствами мою, то ли из-за челки (она быстрее остальной шевелюры грязнится). Состояние волос не изменилось. Разве что волосы в целом мягче, послушнее и челку уложить легче (после обычных шампуней-бальзамов она у меня метелкой торчала))).

----------


## mamaRita

Jazz, зимой конечно волосы быстрее грязнятся! А летом я стала гораздо реже голову мыть, как на натуральные перешла!

----------


## mamaRita

Летняя мама, ну не так все страшно :Smile:  Натуральная косметика - это как раз поиск красоты без жертв, чтоб из флакончика и без вредностей. Просто нужно найти свой шампунь/мыло.

----------


## polya

Я из шампуней пробовала Aubrey Organics, Avalon Organics, Nature's Gate, Сибирику нашу. Самая чистая линия это несомненно - Aubrey Organics. Вот они-то вообще не пенятся (непонятно на влажных волосах вообще в каких частях шампунь есть или нет) и некоторые дают ощущение непромытости. Без кондиционера не прочесать волосы вообще.Но это бич всех средств "натур", так же и кремы натуральные склонны забивать некоторым поры. Для себя остановилась на авалоне - там запахи для меня кайфовые (я без этого не могу), ну и цена-качество волос устраивает полностью.

Что касается Сибирики - ее выгоднее покупать в аптеках, там она дешевле, чем в Для душа и душы.

----------


## polya

Что касается цены, то мне наоборот чуть дешевле выходит. Раньше я проф покупала, шампунь в среднем в 300-400 р выходил, а  теперь ок. 6,5 долл за 350 мл.

----------


## летняя мама

> Я из шампуней пробовала Aubrey Organics, Avalon Organics, Nature's Gate, Сибирику нашу. Самая чистая линия это несомненно - Aubrey Organics.


Это с  айхерба? 
Наверное, стооолько их (шампуней натуральных) перепробовать надо , пока свой найдешь.
Desert Essence оттуда жду. Отзывы хорошие, но подойдет ли мне -вот вопрос.

----------


## летняя мама

> Летняя мама, ну не так все страшно Натуральная косметика - это как раз поиск красоты без жертв, чтоб из флакончика и без вредностей. Просто нужно найти свой шампунь/мыло.


Не найду никак) В поиске)

----------


## polya

что-то с ай-херба, что-то привозят. Сиберику у нас брала.

----------


## mamaRita

> Не найду никак) В поиске)


 Да я сама там же, в поиске :Smile:  Их же, натуральных шампуней несчетное количество просто!!!

----------


## mamaRita

Кать, Aubrey Organics - это и вправду жесть, я пробовала! :Smile:  Они видимо решили вообще ничего пенящегося не класть :Smile:  Как-то подружка рассказывала, ей в салоне в Москве ее парикмахерша начала с жаром про Aubrey рассказывать, такая типа классная тема, они сами только ими пользуются теперь. Дала ей пробник. "Я его не смогла даже по волосам распределить! Не хватило..."

----------


## polya

Рита
вот-вот, и я так же.  Мне кажется, Обри хорош для сухих совсем волос и кожи головы, а для жирных-нормальных - эффект грязной головы налицо (на волосы, вернее).

----------

